# 4 1/2 year old waking between 4 am and 5 am every day!!!



## angelmummy

I am at my wits end with my 4 1/2 year old son who has always woke early at 5 ish on a morning, but lately it seems to have gone to 4 am. This is causing no end of problems for me, my oh and our 16 month old. He ends up disturbing our 16 month old because he hears him and wakes up!!! and me and oh are constantly arguing now about lack of sleep, what to do about it, whow fault it is etc etc. :wacko:

It does not matter whether he goes to bed at 6pm 7pm 8pm or even 9pm nothing makes him sleep any later!!! :nope:

So when he goes to sleep at 6 pm he is getting 10 hours in by 4am which is enough hours, but even if we try and put him to bed at 8 ish and keep him up those 2 extra hours he still wakes at 4 ish and then has only had 8 hours approx. 

Thing is its making him pick all sorts of bugs and infections up cause he is so tired all the time and he is badly behaved when he is so tired by mid afternoon and now he is at school i am worried its affecting his school day etc. 

any advice or suggestions gratefully received!!! :sleep::sleep:

marie x


----------



## smelly07

My girls have recently started sharing a room, sometimes my youngest wakes up about 6 but will fall back to sleep again until 7 once though my youngest woke up at 4:30 and my eldest thought it must be time to wake up so she got up and turned the light on and they started playing (we werent impressed lol) so i bought a led digital alarm clock. (not to use as an alarm though) I told my eldest daughter when she woke up it had to be 7 before she got out of bed and made a noise, turned the light on etc if it was a 4, 5 or 6 etc she had to stay in bed quietly, and this work generally though they do wake up at 7 
i dont think there are any magic tricks with regards in getting you LO to sleep longer/later hopefully its just a phase x


----------



## danimarie

i think i have seen somewhere a clock and you set it at what time you want them to get up and until that time its a night sky but when its time for them to get up its a sunshine, you could try one of those?


----------



## danimarie

here is a link to one
https://www.prams-pushchairs.co.uk/...ns-wake-up-time-clock-p-714.html?currency=GBP


----------



## smelly07

danimarie said:


> i think i have seen somewhere a clock and you set it at what time you want them to get up and until that time its a night sky but when its time for them to get up its a sunshine, you could try one of those?

thats so cool :thumbup:


----------



## XsarahGrace

try the bunny clock works wonders for my step daughter and a fun way to learn when to be awake and to sleep
https://www.babysleepshop.com/acatalog/Bunny_Clocks.html

she's 5 now and still uses it but now when the bunnys awake she can be awake when the bunnys eyes are asleep she isn't allowed to play or get up
x


----------



## The Stick

My two have just started sharing a room and they are 5 and 6. It was a nightmare they were up all the time and as i have a 8 month old as well, who is a rubbish sleeper i was on my knees! Then my brother leant me a gro clock (moon with stars counting down goin into sunrise - which i have set for 6.45 am) and it is working great. If i hear them up early i go in and use the clock as a good visiual and ask them if the sun is up? and tel them to return to their beds until they see the sun. I rarely have problems with them now and have only had the gro clock for three weeks. The gro clock is made by the same company that do the original gro bags (the Gro company). :flower:


----------

